# Prepare....... :(



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

To be sad......


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

thats soo sad! poor kitty!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

sigh... do you seriously have to post something that depressin? =(


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

thats really sad, i wish i didnt watched it


----------



## ~Lynae (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow....what a useless post! 
I cant watch it.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Claudia said:


> thats really sad, i wish i didnt watched it


u spoke for all of us


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Harsh
i didn't need to watch that but once i started i couldn't stop.
very sad i don't recomend this to anyone.....


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I saw this video on MFK. Thought I would post it b/c I has to be the sadest video I have seen yet on youtube.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

What a sad vid.

My cat was depressed for over a year when my dogs passed away.
She use to sleep in the same room them & now she won't step foot in there.
She doesn't even care for the dogs we have now.
She's warming up to them but she doesn't interact with them like my other dogs.
My dogs literally raised her since we rescued her @ a very young age.
She basically acted like a dog, but in a cats body. 
She's not been the same since.
Maybe it's age, but I fully believe she misses my dogs.


----------



## snowflakie (Apr 22, 2010)

wow... I just saw the title and pic and knew I wouldn't be watching that vid. It would have me bawling in seconds. I want to cry right now in fact.   Poor kitty!!!!


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow...poor kitty Sad video...


----------

